# Full History of roads



## engelard (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi eveyone!I found this forum because i need help for searching a book,i can't did it well by myself and i don't understand why.Maybe it's because i wrote something wrong in google,or because i trying to find this book using(mostofall) my native Russian/Ukrainian language.However i still want to find this book,or perhaps its should be an enciclopedia.

The book in which describes whole history of roads during mankind existence.With all details,how humans made roads,what technics are they used.How are we came to modern,i suppose perfect roads?

Maybe it should be named like "Evolution of roads",or even "Bible of roads" i dont know)).I will appriciate every information,especially names of books.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

I know of such a book in Italian, it's named "Settemila anni di strade" (seven thousand years of roads)


----------



## engelard (Dec 27, 2015)

Intriguing name i admit.But unfortunately this book doesn't exist even in google((

I mean in english.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

engelard said:


> Intriguing name i admit.But unfortunately this book doesn't exist even in google((.


Of course it exists. I am more than sure you have no idea how to use Google :

http://www.lestradedellinformazione.it/site/home/rubriche/le-strade-della-cultura/articolo8999.html


----------



## engelard (Dec 27, 2015)

g.spinoza said:


> Of course it exists. I am more than sure you have no idea how to use Google :
> 
> http://www.lestradedellinformazione.it/site/home/rubriche/le-strade-della-cultura/articolo8999.html


seems you didn't read last line *"I mean in english"*


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

engelard said:


> seems you didn't read last line *"I mean in english"*


I read your last line, I was just pointing out that you were wrong in saying it doesn't exist in google.

I said it was in Italian from the beginning.


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

There is a book titled "Roads were not build for cars" which contains a lot of history of roads...


----------

